# 1st post w 55 Hornet



## Tanked55 (Oct 22, 2017)

just joined after searching for a forum to restore or get rolling a 55 Deluxe Schwinn Hornet.   I had a few tankers was I was a teenager even got my hand on a straight bar
 I always wanted a vintage tank schwinn 
Had a repo in 95.  Kinda strange my neighbor has 3 restored and I was just telling him I'm looking for one.   Just two days later wile I was on a bus to work I saw a vintage schwinn tank bike in front of a bike shop.   After I got out of work I went to the shop to see if it was for sale.   Kid behind the counter said.  You mean that old thing outside?  I said yup. He said it doesn't roll but he'll ask his boss on phone. 
 He came back and said $100.  I said I'll pull my truck around
  Now looking for advice.  I picked up a book from another site   I think sines the straight bar is heavily rusted I may strip it.  I know it will loose the patina ridden look but I'm going to keep it.   The rusted rims I thought were wasted actually will clean up.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice project. Looks complete with only the pedals being changed out.

Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## Tanked55 (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## stezell (Oct 23, 2017)

Tanked55 said:


> just joined after searching for a forum to restore or get rolling a 55 Deluxe Schwinn Hornet.   I had a few tankers was I was a teenager even got my hand on a straight bar
> I always wanted a vintage tank schwinn
> Had a repo in 95.  Kinda strange my neighbor has 3 restored and I was just telling him I'm looking for one.   Just two days later wile I was on a bus to work I saw a vintage schwinn tank bike in front of a bike shop.   After I got out of work I went to the shop to see if it was for sale.   Kid behind the counter said.  You mean that old thing outside?  I said yup. He said it doesn't roll but he'll ask his boss on phone.
> He came back and said $100.  I said I'll pull my truck around
> ...



I don't know man I think that paint would clean up with some WD40 and 0000 steel wool.  Good bike at a nice price. 
Sean


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 23, 2017)

Welcome to the CABE. I would try cleaning it first, you might be surprised! Search here on the CABE for all kind of tips and tricks to bring back the paint. Blue hornets don't seem to turn up as often as other colors and I think it would be a shame to repaint it. Ultimately it's yours so do what makes you happy, but I would strongly recommend at least trying to clean it up first.


----------



## Tanked55 (Oct 23, 2017)

stezell said:


> I don't know man I think that paint would clean up with some WD40 and 0000 steel wool.  Good bike at a nice price.
> Sean



 Gonna give it a shot.  With the WD


----------



## Iverider (Oct 23, 2017)

Tanked55 said:


> Gonna give it a shot.  With the WD




Go slow and be gentle. Be careful around pin stripes and decals they'll disappear quickly if you're careless! Cool bike. Also, search Oxalic Acid or Wood Bleach on here.


----------



## stezell (Oct 23, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> Go slow and be gentle. Be careful around pin stripes and decals they'll disappear quickly if you're careless! Cool bike. Also, search Oxalic Acid or Wood Bleach on here.



I've done the wood bleach as well, works good but need to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Dave K (Oct 23, 2017)

Use the Oxalic Acid on this one.  The pins will be long gone by the time you get this one cleaned up with WD-40 and steel wool.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 23, 2017)

Welcome! That is a super find at a great price. I also think it will clean up well and I really like the blue on blue colors. 
-Shawn in Oregon


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 23, 2017)

Agree with the others, that bike will look killer cleaned up and and ride like a dream after servicing all the bearings. Go slow and you will be amazed what you end up with. Just take a look at the 55 phantom tread and see what can be done! Joe


----------



## kreika (Oct 23, 2017)

You could try polishing compound and cheese cloth or polishing rag and light pressure?


----------



## kreika (Oct 23, 2017)

Take care around the decals.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 25, 2017)

Wonderful find. Just look at this thread to see what's possible without going the repainting route. Oxalic acid can do amazing things where rust is an issue and you want to save the paint. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1955-schwinn-blue-phantom-before-and-after.119831/.

Best of luck with it.
Gary


----------



## Tanked55 (Oct 25, 2017)

Already ordered the oxalic acid   After trying the wd40.


----------



## Boris (Oct 25, 2017)

Great deal, congratulations! Single edge razor blade or #11 X-acto blade on the wheels to scrape rust off (but don't dig at it). Use w/some WD 40 to help glide the blade slide along. Crumpled up aluminum foil and and water to polish chrome on wheels (or anywhere else). Will not dull finish like steel wool will. Wax all sheet metal, tubing and wheels with automotive wax of choice on bike once it's cleaned.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 26, 2017)

Welcome to the Cabe! I too was bitten by the straight bar Schwinn Ballooner bikes. I have ,,,, uh  7  no 6 now ,,, sold one.  But the Panther & Hornet  are by far my favorite.



 

 
Here are a few I restored & some motored. Roger


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 27, 2017)

I used wd40 and a rag. Then I used polishing wax. That was on a 36 Elgin that I though had no paint left whatsoever. The wd40 took the grime off, and the polishing wax brought the red and white paint back to awesome, without hurting a single pinstripe. Yours looks to have the majority of its paint, so you will probably have an amazing bike once its cleaned up. Definitely would not repaint that, and I'm somebody that ain't afraid to repaint something.


----------



## Awhipple (Oct 27, 2017)

I would have bought that for $100. Cool bike.


----------



## Tanked55 (Oct 28, 2017)

Stripped down to the frame today. waiting for my oxalic acid to arrive Monday.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Nov 19, 2017)

Any new progress to show us?  looking forward to see how this turns out☺


----------



## Tanked55 (Nov 19, 2017)

After the oxalic bath there was just too much paint loss and got a nice cut from peeling chrome on stem.  Going for full restoration
  Parts I have already received : S2 rims - new typhoon white walls- NOS springer parts -good cond seat- restored stem- repop horn and rocket ray light - 
 Ordered restored AS pedals and cranks.


----------



## Tanked55 (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Tanked55 (Nov 19, 2017)

Got the old Delta working so I may be using it


----------



## Schwinn lover (Nov 19, 2017)

Well a full resto can be challenging. There's lots of resources here to help you along the way. Are you going for stock colors with the ram horns? Sherwinn  Williams makes NOS colors for your hornet also. I believe the blue on the bike will look awesome when redone.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm amazed that Schwinn used that stem on that particular model. Wonder if it was replaced at some point.

Yep. After a closer look at the catalog image that must be original.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 19, 2017)

I've got everything to copy that except the seat and a tank and I know it isn't a Deluxe, or a 1955 because I have the cloverleaf sprocket...

But I just got a repro of the rack from Bicyclebones  Add the fenders I'm getting and if I could get that 'junk' Rocket Ray I saw in Classifieds and I'd almost be done.

You found yourself a really nice bike to work on, and I look forward to watching it's progress.


----------



## Tanked55 (Nov 19, 2017)

Schwinn lover said:


> Well a full resto can be challenging. There's lots of resources here to help you along the way. Are you going for stock colors with the ram horns? Sherwinn  Williams makes NOS colors for your hornet also. I believe the blue on the bike will look awesome when redone.




 I’m going with the original colors.  Not sure if I’m gonna use the rattle cans from vintage Schwinn or have a shop by me paint it
  Rattle cans are gonna cost $200 for all
Shop would be 350  paint stripped painted and decals So as I see it I’m leaning towards the shop now.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Tanked55 said:


> I’m going with the original colors.  Not sure if I’m gonna use the rattle cans from vintage Schwinn or have a shop by me paint it
> Rattle cans are gonna cost $200 for all
> Shop would be 350  paint stripped painted and decals So as I see it I’m leaning towards the shop now.




Challenging...and expensive. If you do a full on show quality resto on this bike it will cost more that the bike is worth finished. The chrome bill alone will be $1k or better. Sometimes money isn't an issue if its sentimental or you just want a restored bike and don't care. Good luck and look forward to your progress. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tanked55 (Nov 19, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Challenging...and expensive. If you do a full on show quality resto on this bike it will cost more that the bike is worth finished. The chrome bill alone will be $1k or better. Sometimes money isn't an issue if its sentimental or you just want a restored bike and don't care. Good luck and look forward to your progress. V/r Shawn




I estimate this restoration to be under $1500 may not be show quality but if it was I wouldn't ride it...


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Tanked55 said:


> I estimate this restoration to be under $1500 may not be show quality but if it was I wouldn't ride it...




I've never let a restoration stand in the way of riding it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 15, 2018)

Any new progress on your build?


----------



## Tanked55 (Jan 15, 2018)

Over the last few months I picked up rims cranks pedals fenders seat stem  horn light
 Waiting on the weather now


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 15, 2018)

Tanked55 said:


> I estimate this restoration to be under $1500 may not be show quality but if it was I wouldn't ride it...




If I had a perfect cheeseburger I would still eat it. It's a bike. I had a late friend who went so far as to load new cassettes and sell them as a business and he always felt that they weren't for collecting, they were for recording and to use them if you got them.

Maybe some things should be preserved in a glass bubble with stable gases but naw, this is something to enjoy, and take care of.

Besides, look what they did to LENIN :eek:


----------



## Tanked55 (May 11, 2018)

So  I re assembled the parts I have.  Still need a few nuts and bolts and want to re skin the seat.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 11, 2018)

WHOA, NELLY! It's Bicycle Lust! I need to see a priest now.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 12, 2018)

Wow looks great, you did a great job restoring this ttysoon Staten island


----------



## Dave K (May 12, 2018)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 12, 2018)

Fantastic work! Guessing this will be a keeper for you to hand down the family line  Have you mounted the head badge? More pics please ,,,,


----------



## Tanked55 (May 13, 2018)

Could not find my small screwdriver to mount the head badge but will soon.  Had to take a break and go fishing.


----------



## GTs58 (May 13, 2018)

Beautiful Hornet and exceptional job on the resto. One small tip so you don't loose points with the SNRS. The seat post clamp nut should be in the right side.


----------



## Rockman9 (Jun 3, 2018)

Beautiful bike. You did am incredible job with it.


----------

